# I found a freezing pigeon. Advice please!



## BittyKay (Jan 9, 2015)

Hello all,

I am new to the forum, and joined because I need to ask advice. I used to raise captive bred doves for a few years, and am knowledgeable about how to care for them. However, one of my friends called me today to save a pigeon that was stuck in a blizzard in her garage (it didn't have a door). The blizzard had been going on for more than a day, and it doesn't seem like it will stop anytime soon (within a few days). The pigeon was almost unresponsive by the time I got to it, and I didn't even need a net, the poor thing just let me pick it up. Right now, about about a half-hour later, I have it inside in a temporary cage, and it has started moving, but I am unsure how to rehabilitate it, or if I am even qualified to. Until now I have not worked with wild pigeons. Can you please give me advice on how I should handle this situation? Thanks!


----------



## BittyKay (Jan 9, 2015)

Right now I have the pigeon moved inside, and he seems to be growing more active, but is still very cold. Also, which parasite medications would be most appropriate for birds in Michigan? This pigeon was found in Holland, which is basically forest.


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

Does it have any bands on its legs?


----------



## BittyKay (Jan 9, 2015)

It doesn't have a band, nor any injuries so far as I can tell.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

If you have a hot water bottle wrap it in a towel and give it fresh water and if you have any dove food left that would do just fine. You could go to TSC store and get some seven dust, that should get rid of any bugs.
Dave


----------



## BittyKay (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks, that really helps.  I'll try my best.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Here is the first responder info to save its life: WARMTH, HYDRATE then FOOD: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f108/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-8822.html *


----------

